# I did a cheap build, need help to fix it with upgrades



## azzi (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello, I have so many problems with my motherboard, audio crackles, ram wont go over 2300 mhz ... It was my first build so did quite some mistakes, can you help me fix it with the right upgrades?

Mobo : gigabyte gaming x x570
Cpu : ryzen 5 3600
Ram : 2x8 go vengeance lpx 3200 mhz
Psu : seasonic core gm 500w
Ssd : 1 to seagate barracuda pci 3.0
Gpu : Nvidia 1030 geforce

Thanks !


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

Are you on F12e bios?









X570 GAMING X (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## José Herring (Apr 20, 2020)

azzi said:


> Hello, I have so many problems with my motherboard, audio crackles, ram wont go over 2300 mhz ... It was my first build so did quite some mistakes, can you help me fix it with the right upgrades?
> 
> Mobo : gigabyte gaming x x570
> Cpu : ryzen 5 3600
> ...


Your build looks fine.

Tells us about your other components. What audio card are you using? What DAW, ect... 

Also, you may be over taxing your system as the Ryzen 5 isn't a terrible great performer.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Your build looks fine.
> 
> Tells us about your other components. What audio card are you using? What DAW, ect...
> 
> Also, you may be over taxing your system as the Ryzen 5 isn't a terrible great performer.



The Ryzen 3600 is a six core 12 thread chip...it’s a great little chip.

If he can’t run his ram at correct speeds then he needs to update to the latest bios 

No ifs No buts...

All the other things you mention come second...


----------



## azzi (Apr 20, 2020)

Yup, last bios !

At this point I am not even trying to run the RAM at correct speed anymore... I kept getting blue screen even when I adjusted the voltage manually in the bios, I am just trying to not have audio crackles at random moments

My audio interface atm is the Behringer umc22 but I already ordered a scarlett 3rg gen, it's shipping..

DAW is fl studio but it's not relevant as audio crackles happen randomly on windows

I have been told that my motherboard belongs to the cheap x570 models and it may not have enough power for my other component, and it doesn't have a DAC USB port that's why usb audio interfaces can malfunction...


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

Is the ram in the correct slots in the motherboard?


----------



## azzi (Apr 20, 2020)

A2 - B2 !


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

Can you post a screen grab of the memory settings you have in bios?


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Apr 20, 2020)

azzi said:


> . . . it doesn't have a DAC USB port that's why usb audio interfaces can malfunction...



I'm not sure what this means . . .
It's true that some ports may have better bandwidth than others. Have you tried using other ports? 

Does the Behringer have compatibility problems with USB 3.0 and are you are best using it in a USB 2.0 port? https://community.musictribe.com/t5/Recording/Do-Behringer-Audio-Interfaces-benefit-from-a-USB-3-Connection/td-p/155613

The RAM is running at its native clock rate. You will need to use an XMP profile to run it faster.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Apr 20, 2020)

Have you used LatencyMon to troubleshoot DPC latencies?





Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks


LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks



www.resplendence.com


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 21, 2020)

azzi said:


> Hello, I have so many problems with my motherboard, audio crackles, ram wont go over 2300 mhz ... It was my first build so did quite some mistakes, can you help me fix it with the right upgrades?
> 
> Mobo : gigabyte gaming x x570
> Cpu : ryzen 5 3600
> ...



Hi bud,
A friend of mine got that same issue with his RAM. He told me that he had to replace it for another set of RAM. There was no way to get those running at 3200. He specified that you have to find ram that is optimized for the Ryzen CPU (and he mentioned that this is the worst part of Ryzen, you cannot choose what you want, you must adapt).


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Hi bud,
> A friend of mine got that same issue with his RAM. He told me that he had to replace it for another set of RAM. There was no way to get those running at 3200. He specified that you have to find ram that is optimized for the Ryzen CPU (and he mentioned that this is the worst part of Ryzen, you cannot choose what you want, you must adapt).



That was the case with the 2000 series ryzen chips...However ram compatibilty is greatly improved for 3000 series ryzen

see here and check your ok for XMP profile with your ram

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-gaming-x_matisse_191231.pdf


----------



## azzi (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for your Help

here are the screenshots

My RAM model is supported in the gigabyte-ryzen chart 

For the audio interface, I made sure I am in a usb 2.0 port, I experience audio crackle less often, but still sometimes. I am waiting for my focusrite audio interface to see if it's gonna fix the problem (drivers for the behringer umc22 are generic and non specific, behringer did really a shit job at supporting those old interfaces)

Problem could also be my PSU, not delivering enough power

What would be your go to x570 MOBO if you wanted to upgrade ?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2020)

Load the XMP profile and manually put your ram voltage to 1.35v

what are you cpu temps? On load?


----------



## ogrim1 (Apr 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> That was the case with the 2000 series ryzen chips...However ram compatibilty is greatly improved for 3000 series ryzen
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-gaming-x_matisse_191231.pdf



Are you sure that wasn't the case with 1000 series (Zen architecture) that they fixed with 2000 (Zen+ architecture) and now as they have Zen2 (completely new architecture) there are new problems?. 

I would like to ask what are your temps on idle, as I read it's up to 50 degree which is a joke.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Apr 21, 2020)

What chipset does the motherboard use for USB? Many Ryzen boards seem to use AS Media, which doesn’t seem to work well for USB audio interfaces in many cases.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 21, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> What chipset does the motherboard use for USB? Many Ryzen boards seem to use AS Media, which doesn’t seem to work well for USB audio interfaces in many cases.



This is the problem.

6 Core is a good Chip.
I just built a 3700X and it’s doing so well I‘m getting the new 3300 CPU for my live performance rig.

Same performance as the i7700k, even better latency scores as it’s a single chipset design, unlike the others sharing cache across other cores.

Personally I’d ditch the Behringer for an RME.
Before long Behringer will buy RME as they are a Growth and acquisition company. Until then that Dog Won’t Hunt....


----------



## Pictus (Apr 21, 2020)

azzi said:


> Hello, I have so many problems with my motherboard, audio crackles, ram wont go over 2300 mhz ...



The motherboard model is OK, remove and place the RAM sticks back and make sure they 
are perfect seated, *use manual settings for the RAM, your guides:*








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html...




www.overclock.net













MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at master · integralfx/MemTestHelper


C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com







You may also like:






Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2020)

ogrim1 said:


> Are you sure that wasn't the case with 1000 series (Zen architecture) that they fixed with 2000 (Zen+ architecture) and now as they have Zen2 (completely new architecture) there are new problems?.
> 
> I would like to ask what are your temps on idle, as I read it's up to 50 degree which is a joke.



No , Also No problems with my system Gigabyte X570 Ultra and 3900x or USB Audient ID 22...

Ryzen Master is reporting 32.58c


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Apr 21, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> What chipset does the motherboard use for USB? Many Ryzen boards seem to use AS Media, which doesn’t seem to work well for USB audio interfaces in many cases.



This is interesting, so I decided to do some googling but came up with nothing in respect to the Gigabyte MB the OP has. From what I can see the x570 chipset has integrated USB 2.0 controllers and this chipset was _not _outsourced to Asmedia, unlike previous Ryzen chipsets.

Hopefully the Focusrite interface will fix the issues. If not, perhaps a separate USB PCI-E card may be a good avenue to try.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 22, 2020)

Always use the PCI-e connection if possible.
Any protocol from TBolt, USB or good old PCI-e 1X audio connectors ALWAYS works flawlessly, not to mention MIDI benefits greatly too.

Keep in mind our audio requirements aren’t much compared to other bandwidth hungry apps.
We simply need a steady speed of PCI-e 1X, even slower 32 bit PCI works well.

With everything getting bigger and faster every cycle, audio never changes.
So while data flies around at higher, wider, faster rates to appease gamers and media content creators we do not benefit from TBolt 4, PCI-4.0, USB 6, etc.

I’ll take faster transaction times and lower latency over having 3500 Compressors any day.

Make ASIO Great Again......


----------



## azzi (Apr 23, 2020)

CPU idle temp is around 34°

Hopefully the focusrite interface will fix audio issues

I took note about the dram calculations method, someone pointed out to me that my MOBO had only 1x8 pin to power my CPU (unlike some mobos that have 1x8 + 4 pin) and that could be the issue 

Gonna try to manually O/C, not sure if 2300 to 3200 mhz in ram speed make a huge difference in a DAW ?


----------



## azzi (Apr 23, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Always use the PCI-e connection if possible.



What PCI-e audio card would you advise ? they are pricey from what I can see


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 21, 2020)

Long time ago I experienced a lot of stability issues when I had XMP "on". Although I don't know at what point things came back to normal and currently it is on.

Also update your GPU driver, sometimes they... act.


----------



## klawire (Jul 28, 2020)

If the memory isn't stable at XMP settings and you get blue screens or other obvious problems, the memory is highly likely faulty. That could cause serious trouble, although probably not stuttering in the DAW. Run memtest (or Karhu RAM test if you're in a hurry) and see if you get any errors. If you do get errors at XMP settings, RMA the RAM.


----------



## Damarus (Jul 28, 2020)

If you're not getting Blue screens, did we even stop to think its probably a Driver issue? Don't let Windows pick your drivers if you can help it. Go find everything you can from manufacturers websites.


----------

